# How to get UK police clearance for Teaching Council??



## kittyb (24 May 2010)

Hi there, Am in the process of filling out Garda Vetting form for Teaching Council and as I lived outside Ireland for more than three years they have asked me to provide "an original police certificate from the jurisdiction(s)/states(s) of previous residence referring to the time spent in that country". I have spent ages online trying to find out where I get this as I lived in two different counties in England and I can't find where an individual can get this or how to apply for it. There is information for if you are applying for a visa and need one but everywhere else I am seeing that you cannot apply for this as an individual so am totally confused and need to get this sent asap as from what they are telling me it is taking up to 12 weeks to get garda vetting. I wonder has anyone else had this problem. Any advice would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## mathepac (24 May 2010)

Anything useful 

There is a linked pdf form (in red type) on the page to download


----------



## zippidydo (25 May 2010)

*Uk police clearance*

Hi, you need to contact "Disclosure Scotland". They have a website but you cannot download the forms if you are applying from Ireland. You have to ring them to post one to you. They only use second class post, my hubby waited 4 weeks for the form, swiftposted it back to them and waited another 4 weeks for the clearance certificate. Hope you not in a hurry, it can be very frustrating. AFAIK, they are the only place that gives clearance for the whole UK.


----------



## kittyb (31 May 2010)

Hi there, thanks for your help. Much appreciated.  I got back on to the Teaching council and this is what they told me to do for anyone going through the same thing...
"You can obtain "subject access clearance" from the ACPO by clicking on the link below: (not allowed to put in url here yet but go to the ACPO Website and then Subject Access)
The ACPO Criminal Records Office provides Subject Access on behalf of most police forces in England, Wales, Northern Ireland, Jersey and Isle of Man to persons wishing access to their personal data held on the Police National Computer (PNC).
While you are waiting for this, please send in the Garda Vetting Application form that you received from The Teaching Council as this can be processed while we are waiting on your police clearance from the UK."


----------



## Slim (31 May 2010)

This link may also be useful:  www.crb.gov.uk


----------



## kittyb (3 Jun 2010)

*Thanks Slim*

Thanks a million for that!


----------



## Yorrick (8 Jun 2010)

The Garda Vetting Unit had an upper time limit of 40 days but I had to obtain such documentation latelty and I had it back after three weeks. It is nearly impossible to get through on their phone number ( see www.garda.ie) but there is a fax facility or if you are in the Munster area it might be worth your while calling to Thurles with all the necessary documents completed.


----------



## kittyb (14 Jun 2010)

Thanks a million Yorrick, good to know.  I have to wait for the subject clearance forms from the UK which will take a while and I have them filled out but they are saying its 10pounds sterling and they dont accept euro cheques and don't want cash??  Why does everything have to be so difficult.


----------



## annao (25 Sep 2014)

SARs are completed under the freedom of information act.  They are not meant to be used for employment purposes.  Disclosure Scotland is the correct organisation to contact to obtain a convictions certificate.  However, they will only issue a basic certificate to individuals themselves.


----------



## Leo (25 Sep 2014)

annao said:


> SARs are completed under the freedom of information act.  They are not meant to be used for employment purposes.  Disclosure Scotland is the correct organisation to contact to obtain a convictions certificate.  However, they will only issue a basic certificate to individuals themselves.



This thread is 4 years old...


----------

